# Netzwerkdrucker im VPN über WLAN



## profy (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,
mal sehen, ob ich mich einigermaßen klar ausdrücken kann, was ich gerne hätte.
Ein oder mehere Netzwerkdrucker sollen per WLAN angeschlossen werden. Diese Drucker sollen aber nicht im WLAN sichtbar sein, sondern nur in einem VPN (erstmal egal welches). Also müsste dieser Drucker ein VPN Client haben.
Gibt es Netzwerkdrucker die das von selber können?
Gibt es kleine Netzwerkdruckerserver, die das können?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Sven


----------



## port29 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du Drucker mit eingebautem VPN Client finden wirst. 

Für dein Vorhaben ist ein VPN Client auch ein Overkill. Schmeiß die Drucker einfach in ein anderes VLAN rein und dann ist alles gut.


----------



## profy (23. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es WLAN Router, die VLAN können?


----------



## port29 (23. Oktober 2008)

profy hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es WLAN Router, die VLAN können?



Na klar. Doch soweit ich das ganze verstanden habe, muss der Router nicht mal VLAN können, es reicht auch aus, wenn der Switch VLAN kann.


----------

